# TTC After D&C...success? Anyone?



## alliekay

Hey ladies.
I found out about my mmc on Feb 9 and was presecribed Cytotec aka death in a pill on Feb 10. Found out on Feb 17 that there were retained products of conception and due to massive blood loss was rushed into emergency surgery and D&C that same day.
Here we are a week later...with the go ahead from my Dr to try again. 
My question is has anyone had any luck with conceiving straight after a D&C? Successful pregnancies?
Also, does anyone have any insight as to "lightning striking twice?" What are the odds of this happening again in the next pregnancy?
God...who knew having a baby could be such a challenge?
Some people have it so easy...


----------



## xobabyhopes

alliekay said:


> Hey ladies.
> I found out about my mmc on Feb 9 and was presecribed Cytotec aka death in a pill on Feb 10. Found out on Feb 17 that there were retained products of conception and due to massive blood loss was rushed into emergency surgery and D&C that same day.
> Here we are a week later...with the go ahead from my Dr to try again.
> My question is has anyone had any luck with conceiving straight after a D&C? Successful pregnancies?
> Also, does anyone have any insight as to "lightning striking twice?" What are the odds of this happening again in the next pregnancy?
> God...who knew having a baby could be such a challenge?
> Some people have it so easy...


im so sorry about your loss, feb 17th is when we found out we had lost our baby and the next day i was rushed for and emergency d&e since my body wasnt responding to the loss. we just got the go ahead today and i had a post on here too trying to see if i could get any advice or info on trying after a loss. if you get an advice or info let me know since nobody's posted on my thread yet ha


----------



## alliekay

Xobabyhopes - have you decided to try right away? I took an OPK today but i don't know if its really relevant yet? It said LH Surge but my hcg was 3000 when I had my D&C last Friday. I guess I won't know if my hcg is affecting the result until Monday when the bloodwork comes back :shrug:
its been 2 weeks exactly today since I took those pills and began mc so im assuming that wouls count as cd1? This is all so confusing but we've got a snowstorm up here so hubby and i are going to stay in tonight and make the best of it ;)
Let me know if you get any info. And so sorry to hear of your loss...if you're looking for a TTC buddy, msg me!
Xo


----------



## Dahlia2007

I had a D&C in December. Was told to wait 2 months before trying again. The thing is.. that I still had hcg in my system for nearly 5 weeks after my D&C, so it took me a while to start ovulating and getting periods again. We did try when I got my positive OPK, which occured a few days after I got my negative on a home pregnancy test. But my period came, so obviously it didn't work for us. We are now trying during my current cycle. 

Sorry this wasn't a success story, but thought I'd let you know about my "attempt" at success. lol. 

You just have to look out for ovulation. Your cycle may not be clockwork anymore, since MC's mess with that.


----------



## xobabyhopes

alliekay said:


> Xobabyhopes - have you decided to try right away? I took an OPK today but i don't know if its really relevant yet? It said LH Surge but my hcg was 3000 when I had my D&C last Friday. I guess I won't know if my hcg is affecting the result until Monday when the bloodwork comes back :shrug:
> its been 2 weeks exactly today since I took those pills and began mc so im assuming that wouls count as cd1? This is all so confusing but we've got a snowstorm up here so hubby and i are going to stay in tonight and make the best of it ;)
> Let me know if you get any info. And so sorry to hear of your loss...if you're looking for a TTC buddy, msg me!
> Xo


we did decide to try again right away, we tryed for 18 months before we got our little angel. we're both young, only 20 so we want to keep ttc'ing. my dr said it will take maybe a month for me to start ovulating again but he said "hey you can always have sex for fun too". i honestly cant chart or anything like that lol, im horrible at it. i just use what im feeling so i cant be much help on that, my dr did tell me that ill def know when my body gets back into pre-pregnancy mode. i hope you and hubby have some good times tonight :happydance:

im sorry to hear about your loss as well and when i officially start ttc'ing again i think i would like to be buddies :)


----------



## alliekay

Dahlia2007 - let me know how everything goes! Sorry for your loss. It is such a horrible feeling. The doc said that last Friday when I had my D&C my hcg was at 3000. I dont know what it is yet but we will giver anyways. I really don't want to miss o this cycle. Surely it has gone down by now...we will see what happe s. Let me know how it goes with you!

Xobabyhopes - I'm glad you're trying again right assume..and we are pretty close in age too so we've got something more than just mc in common lol. Before I got pg I was on bc. I stopped it half way through a cycle and got pg right away so im hoping luck will be on my side this time too. I don't think I have any kind of fertility issues...I have 7 sisters and a huge extended family. Touch wood...heresy to hoping it comes quick for both of us!


----------



## xobabyhopes

alliekay said:


> Dahlia2007 - let me know how everything goes! Sorry for your loss. It is such a horrible feeling. The doc said that last Friday when I had my D&C my hcg was at 3000. I dont know what it is yet but we will giver anyways. I really don't want to miss o this cycle. Surely it has gone down by now...we will see what happe s. Let me know how it goes with you!
> 
> Xobabyhopes - I'm glad you're trying again right assume..and we are pretty close in age too so we've got something more than just mc in common lol. Before I got pg I was on bc. I stopped it half way through a cycle and got pg right away so im hoping luck will be on my side this time too. I don't think I have any kind of fertility issues...I have 7 sisters and a huge extended family. Touch wood...heresy to hoping it comes quick for both of us!

 alliekay- well thats always a plus that we're close in age :) i havent been on birth control since i was 16, i took it for 6 months and i had horrible pain and bleeding.they said it would get better but i was literally missing school and ruining clothes because of the bleeding. never again will i go on birth control lol holy crap you have a huge family, im an only child bedises a step brother who's in his late 30's. i could never imagine having all those girls around all the time ha i hope we both get our BFP as soon as possible, we def deserve it :) 

:dust:


----------



## alliekay

Xobabyhopes - we def deserve it! I just hope we didn't miss o because of the complications of those friggin pills! I find I def know now who my friends are...and the real ones are few and far between! I was so happy to find out I'd be due at the same time as a few of my girlfriends. Well once all thia started happening I asked them just to let me grieve without thinking about the fact that I was the only one who had lost my baby. Well the truth came out when some of them were absolutely NOT sympathetic at all. All of a sudden I was the enemy because apparently going through a mc didn't give me the righy to just not be emotionally stable enough to support them through their pregnancies. God its been a rough ride this year and this is just the icing on the cake!


----------



## alliekay

If anyone has anything to share...even if they haven't goten their bfp yet...please do!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi I'm from the ttc over 35 forum but thought I would share my story. I'm 42 and had a mmc at 12 weeks in Nov. The doctor said I could wait for the baby to pass naturally or i could get a D and C. I opted for the D and C after he told me that at this stage in the pregnancy there would be a lot of tissue and that it probably wouldn't pass all on it's own. I didn't want to end up in emergency getting a D and C. So i had it the next day(Nov.11,2011). I decided to npnt the next month but was temping just to make sure that I was ovulating again and it turned out that we just happened to dtd the day before I o'd. I ended up having a positive hpt, very dark frer with afternoon urine. I started spotting the next day. It was a confirmed chemical pregnancy with a blood test. I never spotted before the D and C and this happened for the first 2 cycles after the D and C. I am currently on my 3rd cycle post D and C and finally feel like my cycles are getting back to normal again.
I would say if you're ovulating you have a chance for it to work out right away but I don't know how ready your body will be.For me I had to try right away and just know now that my body wasn't ready.
Best of luck to you i hope it works our sooner rather than later for all of you.


----------



## alliekay

Marathongirl - thank you for your reply and I'm sorry for your loss. I think the hardest thing is not knowing if our bodies are not ready but still having this overwhelming want to TTC again right away. It's like the saying you dont know what youve got till its gone. We wanted this baby so badly...and now that its gone we both want it back so bad. 

I also just want to share this with everyone. I read on one of these forums somewhere, something that really makes me feel happy:
A miscarriage is God's way of telling us that the baby's body wasn't perfect. Something wasn't right but the baby never actually leaves us. It waits for the right time to come back home to us, and brings with it the spirit and personality of the baby we lost. 
It gives me some hope and I like the idea of someday being able to meet our Angel Baby. Maybe I'm corny or weird...:shrug:


----------



## xobabyhopes

alliekay said:


> Xobabyhopes - we def deserve it! I just hope we didn't miss o because of the complications of those friggin pills! I find I def know now who my friends are...and the real ones are few and far between! I was so happy to find out I'd be due at the same time as a few of my girlfriends. Well once all thia started happening I asked them just to let me grieve without thinking about the fact that I was the only one who had lost my baby. Well the truth came out when some of them were absolutely NOT sympathetic at all. All of a sudden I was the enemy because apparently going through a mc didn't give me the righy to just not be emotionally stable enough to support them through their pregnancies. God its been a rough ride this year and this is just the icing on the cake!

i havent heard great things about those pills on here, im sure you will be ok though. as for friends i found out who actually was sad for us. i told everyone of FB because im not ashamed of what happened to my baby. i had so many people telling me they were sorry and asking how i was doing. yet the people i was closest with didnt even bother it's an eye opener. if you get pregnant before i do i will def support you for the whole 9 months :) i hope you have a good night, i work at 4 am :(


----------



## jayjay_26

Hey girls I just thought I would share my story I had a d&c on the 13th of jan 2012 I didn't have any bleeding after it, however it took 5 weeks for my hcg level to reach 5, we started trying again straight away but I'm kinda glad we didn't conceive because I started my first period yesterday nearly 7 weeks after d&c and there was alot of bleeding and a huge clot, so at least I know now my lining is all cleaned out and ready for this cycle, there are alot of girls on here that pregnant straight after and went on to have babies but there is also alot that had another mc and has to wait longer, I hope you all get your bfp soon and good luck


----------

